
Ask HN: What are the best tools to manage an iPhone on Linux? - JadoJodo
I currently have an Android and want to switch to iOS, but only use Linux. What are some good tools, tips, or work-arounds to mix iOS and Linux?
======
sarcasmatwork
Android with Linux works, so not sure why switch to iPhone....

A google search came up with:

[https://www.libimobiledevice.org](https://www.libimobiledevice.org)

[https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Rhythmbox](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Rhythmbox)
\--> Music

